# Humax Series 2 with lifetime (80 gig)



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...25451&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------

